# Debenhams !



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

As its 20% off all weekend at debenhams I thought I would try my first international delivery.
After spending hours choosing my shopping I was frustrated at the end when it asked me to enter a valid Portugal postcode !
I entered my postcode in all different ways to no avail, no shopping for me then !!
Anyone know what I did wrong ( I entered my postcode as in all my mail here )
Regards 
Kim


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Funnily enough I booked a DHL pick up yesterday & the site wouldn't accept my postcode of 3270-025 but did accept just 3270 & it worked it out from just that.

Might be worth a try?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As TM says, not shopped on Debenhams but is there a country option in the delivery address area sometimes if country not correct post codes will be rejected or the most annoying bit is when a site won't accept a UK Debit/C/C with a Portuguese address


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks travelling man, I just tried that and it didn't work either.
Hubby put in normal post code a few times and it eventually accepted it !!!!
Happy days now I can look forward to my parcel !!
Regards
Kim


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

It's frustrating to say the least !
My uk debit card is still registered in UK so different billing address to delivery address seems to be ok for Internet shopping.
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Our UK Bank a/cs are registered to our Portuguese address, generally no problem on line just the odd site that won't accept the Portuguese address or PayPal no problems till new cards arrived now I can pay via PayPal as a guest but same card/s their system rejects to register to my PayPal a/c


----------

